# Koh Gen Do No taste



## daniel craig

I am wicking with a 32 Gauge kanthal A1 at 2.1 Ohms using Japanese Organic cotton, Koh Gen Do.
How do you prepare KGD for wicking? Do I boil it first? Peel off top layers? How can I get my KGD to give me flavor. I get a lot of smoke on it, and a nic hit but no taste or slight taste.


----------



## Philip

try a different flavour one you havent had in a while maybe something minty or menthol sounds like you have vapers tongue


----------



## daniel craig

I tried Skyblue Ambrosia, Pina Colada and Rebel. With rebel i get slight notes.


----------



## Smoke187

I notice that when I wick with Jap cotton, I have to use less cotton, if I wick with too much, then I lose some of the flavour. Maybe try going a bit lower on your resistance, try for around 1-1.5ohm and see if that helps


----------



## Marzuq

I previously hated kgd. 
Now i love the stuff in my tanks. 
U peel the outer layers off. Then cut what I need and wick. The key is that the kgd needs to move with slight resistance in the coil. Also a point to note is that for the first 2-3ml the cotton is still settling but after that the taste is right up there

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Redeemer

Try some organic cotton pads from Dischem, very cheap, works very good!
You can use them as is, no need to seperate layers, it flufs out nicely and spreds when juiced up, and as all cotton goes, a little goes a long way!
This is just a suggestion, to eliminate the KGD as the culprit.
Many other things seem to play a good amount in the production of flavour it seems.
What wire are you using, gauge, ID and amount of wraps, Ohm reading, compressed or spaced, how close the coil is to the airflow port, wattage set on the device..
So start eliminating things, by comparing another cotton in the exact same build, then move onto other coils, etc.
Case and point on my Goliath.
Built a 26G 10 wrap (I think) on 2mm ID, came out to 0.32 Ohm. Flavour was ok, but not great, like the build I got from @Jakey .
Rebuilt it with 28G 7 wraps on 2mm ID, came out to 0.53 Ohms, and lowered the coils a tad too. Flavour AMAZING!
All with using the same cotton, cut from the exact same pad.


----------



## kimbo

daniel craig said:


> I am wicking with a 32 Gauge kanthal A1 at 2.1 Ohms using Japanese Organic cotton, Koh Gen Do.
> How do you prepare KGD for wicking? Do I boil it first? Peel off top layers? How can I get my KGD to give me flavor. I get a lot of smoke on it, and a nic hit but no taste or slight taste.


What device you using?


----------



## daniel craig

kimbo said:


> What device you using?


I'm using a regulated device, the twisp clearo. I have other mech devices, this is my back up device. I just got the KGD a few days ago and decided to try it out. I just used it as is and I get a lot of smoke but no flavor


----------



## kimbo

daniel craig said:


> I get a lot of smoke but no flavor


If you getting smoke you doing something wrong 

what are you sing to wick with the KGD?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig

The piece I used could maybe be thick because I had to pull it to get it in place. I'm using 32gauge kanthal A1 with 7 wraps.


----------



## kimbo

on what atty?


----------



## daniel craig

kimbo said:


> If you getting smoke you doing something wrong
> 
> what are you sing to wick with the KGD?


I'm not getting any burnt tastes or anything. I'm just getting very slight taste, to no taste at all


----------



## kimbo

Are you rebuilding the twisp coils or are you building another RDA?


----------



## DarkSide

Redeemer said:


> Try some organic cotton pads from Dischem, very cheap, works very good!
> You can use them as is, no need to seperate layers, it flufs out nicely and spreds when juiced up, and as all cotton goes, a little goes a long way!
> This is just a suggestion, to eliminate the KGD as the culprit.
> Many other things seem to play a good amount in the production of flavour it seems.
> What wire are you using, gauge, ID and amount of wraps, Ohm reading, compressed or spaced, how close the coil is to the airflow port, wattage set on the device..
> So start eliminating things, by comparing another cotton in the exact same build, then move onto other coils, etc.
> Case and point on my Goliath.
> Built a 26G 10 wrap (I think) on 2mm ID, came out to 0.32 Ohm. Flavour was ok, but not great, like the build I got from @Jakey .
> Rebuilt it with 28G 7 wraps on 2mm ID, came out to 0.53 Ohms, and lowered the coils a tad too. Flavour AMAZING!
> All with using the same cotton, cut from the exact same pad.



@Redeemer, I posted earlier that I would like to start building my own but after reading your comments, going to stick with the coils that "come in a box", damn, just seems so daunting, all I have is a Kanger Mini to experiment on and need a translator to tell me what you so eloquently stated. YouTube videos (and yourself) make it sound "so easy", at this point, hate being a noob....


----------



## Redeemer

Try less cotton perhaps? Thinner cut strips.


----------



## daniel craig

The standard twisp clearo atomizer. I previously used to wick with silica which worked well but I wanted to try out KGD because of its good reviews.


----------



## daniel craig

@Redeemer I will give that a try today and see what happens.


----------



## kimbo

OK so you rebuilding the twisp coils .. maybe get the ohms close to the original coil and as other stated use a bit less. Wicking materiel is different to every man, i like KGD, @Rob Fisher like Rayon. So you must play around

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

kimbo said:


> Are you rebuilding the twisp coils or are you building another RDA?


I'm rebuilding the coil.


----------



## Redeemer

@DarkSide it's really easy once you get going actually.
I still wanted to get someone to physically show me how to build coils and wich, untill I just decided to sit down, start wrapping coils, test them, chuck them, try again... Whick them, no juice draw, start again once you get all the liquid uit of the atty you just filled up to the brim... But eventually it all makes sense! Till you reach the point like me where you rebuild an atty or two out of sheer boredom 
Give it a shot, practice makes perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig

@kimbo The original coil reads at the exact same Ohms.


----------



## daniel craig

@DarkSide Try YouTube. They got all the videos to get you started. It's really easy. All it takes is a few tries. You will get a few failures but don't let that stop you.


----------



## kimbo

Like i said with wicking material it is each man to his/ own

Play around try something else, maybe you like organic cotton from dischem, i use to


----------



## Andre

daniel craig said:


> @kimbo The original coil reads at the exact same Ohms.


Think those clearos are top coiled. Doubt if the cotton will work in there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig

Andre said:


> Think those clearos are top coiled. Doubt if the cotton will work in there.


Yes they are top coiled. Does KGD not work on top coiled devices ?


----------



## Andre

daniel craig said:


> Yes they are top coiled. Does KGD not work on top coiled devices ?


Yes, if I remember correctly. Do not think it can wick fast enough. Thus, you are not getting any flavour.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Use spaced coils and lower ohms. It will wick faster and the flavor will be way better.


----------



## Vapington

Your problem is the twisp clearo. Stick to replacing their coils instead of rebuilding. Its not intended to be rebuilt so dont expect great results when you do. Certainly not KGD giving you problems. KGD gives fantastic flavour and is one of the most efficient wicking materials you can get.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Yup twisp clearo=no flavour


----------



## Silver

Hi @daniel craig 

I do tend to agree with @Vapington above
These Clearo type devices were not really intended to be rebuilt

I used to rebuild the Mini Protank 2 many moons ago and did get decent performance with normal organic cotton from Dischem, but there are so many things that can go wrong and its so fiddly. Also, the life of the wick and build was not consistent. I now use the stock standard silica coils for my Evod1 (the same coils as for the mini Protank 2). I get better life and its far less hassle. 

So while you may be able to vape it i dont think you are necessarily getting a good idea of the KGD wick using the Clearo tank at the low power with 32g wire. 

Perhaps keep your kGD to try on another RDA or rebuildable tank

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig

So what material does twisp use to make their coils?


----------



## daniel craig

Vapington said:


> Your problem is the twisp clearo. Stick to replacing their coils instead of rebuilding. Its not intended to be rebuilt so dont expect great results when you do. Certainly not KGD giving you problems. KGD gives fantastic flavour and is one of the most efficient wicking materials you can get.


I do have other mech mods which I'm gonna use the KGD on, I just tried it out first on the twisp.


----------



## Redeemer

@daniel craig have a look through this thread, seems like Twisp Coil Rebuilding was discussed in some detail there:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebuild-a-twisp-coil.t3078/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Byakko

I rebuild twisp coils on a regular basis,a piece of 28g kanthal,a piece of silica and off we go.Takes a while to wick in properly but once it does it is so much better.Very eager to try cotton on my next one.Or to buy a proper RBA lol


----------

